# Slow rising HCG



## 40yearoldmum

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys 
Hopefully you can help I think I am 7 weeks tomorrow
here are my hcg numbers 
7/3 261 
10/3 572 
14/3 1848 
16/3 2452 
22/3 4124 

No symptoms of ectopic, some very faint sensations in boobs very rarely where as early on it was a lot. 

I am praying every minute, can my baby be healthy, awaiting an early scan as we speak. 
Bex


----------



## bundles

Hi, im in the same situation, it's very confusing and a fear of the unknown :( I can relate to how you must be feeling.
Due to ectopic, a missed miscarriage and a mc im also been monitored. I was sent for a scan last week when i thought i was about 6-7 weeks, scan only showed a thick lining of the womb, so i've been dated as 4 weeks. My hcg was done on same day as scan, results as follows:
Fri 18th 942
Mon21st 2948
Wed 23rd 5507
My progesterone was high at 94 :)

My next scan is tomorrow, im so scared incase im told they cant see anything, i am told we should see a sac and yolk sac, if not i will have more bloods to check hcg. Let me know how your scan goes (when will it be) good luck. As for your hcg, Im told at least 65%-100% increase every 48 hrs should be expected, however my sister when pregnant didn't follow this rule and she went to full term and had a healthy boy, each pregnancy is different. I'm worried for you, as your last two results dont look good, (im so sorry to say it) but you may be like my sister and your earlier results were excellent :) I have also read that the further into pregnancy you are the less reliable the hcg results are as the doubling rate slows down and takes longer :) so fingers crossed this is what your experiening. Please dont give up just yet, good luck with the scan xxx


----------



## mummy2anangel

try not to worry (easier said than done i know) but i hope you dont mind me sharing my story:
i discovered i was pregnant with my son (now 5) and the next day i started bleeding it was only very light and pink so was told not to worry. however as the day progressed it got heavier and turned bright red. was referred for a scan where nothing was seen so was told it may be ectopic, got my levels took and returned 48hours later to get them done again and they had barely gone up, sent for another scan where still nothing was seen and i was told my womb lining was very thin so it was most definately either an ectopic or a miscarriage. returned again 48 hours later for final bloods and they had dropped by quite a bit, i was told to go home and wait it out as they thought i had either already miscarried or it would happen in the next couple of days. the bleeding stopped and i thought nothing more of it and thought that i had lost the baby, waited 2 weeks and tested again as still felt a bit funny,and was sill showing quite a dark positive line on the test. i rung epac who told me to come in for a scan later that day. i went for my scan where i was measured at 6+6 and saw babies heartbeat. i still got my bloods done every 48 hours for about 10days and they never doubled and still dropped now and again. i still to this day dont know what was going on but my little boy is now a healthy 5 year old. dont lose hope just yet hun xx


----------



## ErinRae

Hey ladies, I had a miscarriage last August at 10 weeks and I was devistated!! It was the worst thing ever and I've been through alot in my life. Anyways I got a positive test on Dec. 30th and the dr's did an ultrasound..... FOUND AN EMPTY SAC, they said they'd repeat it in a week, this time they started telling me how sorry they were and on and on.... but then the tech says WAIT A MINUTE WE HAVE A BABY HERE WITH A HEARTBEAT!! I was already crying and crying.... repeated scan in one week and baby was growing right on track... here I am 17 and half weeks pregnant!! Anyways in the mean time between scans they did HCG levels, STUPIDIST THING EVER, I don't think they should rely on these because like 1/3 of pregnancies or something can have slow rising hcg's and have healthy babies and pregnancies... Mine were like not even going up by a forth. And the dr kept telling me to stay positive but then she'd say this could turn out bad.... This whole pregnancy has been nothing but scary!! We tried for a little under 3 years before becoming pregnant witht he one I lost and then to get pregnant a little more than 3 months after that was a shock... I'm still scared alot and use my at home doppler every single day to check on baby, even though I feel him/her move now!! :) Good luck, I with the best for you! :)


----------



## JPARR01

40yearoldmum said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Guys
> Hopefully you can help I think I am 7 weeks tomorrow
> here are my hcg numbers
> 7/3 261
> 10/3 572
> 14/3 1848
> 16/3 2452
> 22/3 4124
> 
> No symptoms of ectopic, some very faint sensations in boobs very rarely where as early on it was a lot.
> 
> I am praying every minute, can my baby be healthy, awaiting an early scan as we speak.
> Bex

Checking in to see how you are doing...


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Just checking for an update. I'm not sure they'll see much with HCG below 5,000. Maybe a sack and fetal pole. You should see a heart beat soon though.


----------



## Pippin

They look ok to me hon, they should double ever 48-72 hours so I think from my basic quick maths you'll be ok. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## bundles

How are you doing? Have you got your scan date yet? My scan went well, we seen the sac and yolk sac, got another scan in two weeks, hopefully see fetus and heartbeat. Let us know how your doing :)


----------



## Lucia106

Hi all I just wanted to share this with you after going through an awful week waiting to know what was going on.
I started having pains at 6+4 so was sent in for an early scan but the ultrasound didn't show anything however my bloods had an hcg level of 980 which was ok just have an off cycle and was asked to return for more bloods in 4 days to see if they had doubled well they had only risen to 1201 so I was panicking and thinking the worst I went back today fr another scan and was very tearful the sonographer was cross that I was told it didn't look good as only 66% of people get doubling and she was quite happy that it was all fine so I spent 2 days worrying myself sick over these numbers when actually everything was ok I had the scan and saw te little one and I'm over the moon :) I just wanted to share this with you that low and slow rising hcg levels don't always mean bad things x


----------



## babymustbeshy

hi! please help. my doctor is convinced that I am having an ectopic pregnancy because they couldn't see anything in my ultrasound except for a cyst on my left tube which she says could be a feeding cyst. but I still want to wait! maybe my baby is just hiding, I don't know. this would have been our first baby. :(

hcg levels:
april 16 - 975
april 18 - 1457
april 30 - 3100
may 1 - 4400

- no bleeding 
- no pain
- just occasional cramping at lower abdomen


----------



## Wiggler

I had very very slow rising HCG levels (10% rise after 60 hours, then 20% over 48 hours) and was told I was going to MC, but today saw a healthy baby with a heartbeat, HCG levels are not always an accurate indicator of how a pregnancy is going. Here's my story:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ow-rising-hcg-cramping-spotting-my-story.html x x x


----------



## hopestruck

THANK YOU for this post!!!! :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

hiya
my hcg levels are rising very slowly as well they are only 2078. 
The clinic told me to have a scan and today we saw a heartbeat of 108bpm.I'm still petrified due to the slow and low rising hcg levels, but we saw a heartbeat.
Best of luckx


----------



## hopestruck

Gumb, so glad to hear your saw a heartbeat! It can be low at the beginning and that is totally normal. :hugs:


----------



## Cynthia00

Someone please give me hope! I found out Iwas pregnant last Monday so my RE had me do a Beta test. My 1st beta was 21 on oct 8th. Then 2 days later it went to 38 on Oct 10th. Both times when they got my beta scores they told me it was a chemical and not to get my hopes up. Then 2 days later my beta was 82. When the nurse called me about it rising to 82 she said the number was good and i have nothing to worry about anymore. I asked if I could come in for another beta just to ease my own mind and she said yes. So today oct 15th my numbers are 165. That's a rise of 66.8 percent. And a doubling time of 71.37. When my nurse called this time she gave me very little hope. She said there was no need to come back in for another beta and she kept saying I am so sorry and that I just should come in at 6 weeks and 4 days to check for the sac and heartbeat. I feel so sad but I still have hope for this little baby. Can anyone please help me figure this out.


----------



## babydustforyu

mummy2anangel said:


> try not to worry (easier said than done i know) but i hope you dont mind me sharing my story:
> i discovered i was pregnant with my son (now 5) and the next day i started bleeding it was only very light and pink so was told not to worry. however as the day progressed it got heavier and turned bright red. was referred for a scan where nothing was seen so was told it may be ectopic, got my levels took and returned 48hours later to get them done again and they had barely gone up, sent for another scan where still nothing was seen and i was told my womb lining was very thin so it was most definately either an ectopic or a miscarriage. returned again 48 hours later for final bloods and they had dropped by quite a bit, i was told to go home and wait it out as they thought i had either already miscarried or it would happen in the next couple of days. the bleeding stopped and i thought nothing more of it and thought that i had lost the baby, waited 2 weeks and tested again as still felt a bit funny,and was sill showing quite a dark positive line on the test. i rung epac who told me to come in for a scan later that day. i went for my scan where i was measured at 6+6 and saw babies heartbeat. i still got my bloods done every 48 hours for about 10days and they never doubled and still dropped now and again. i still to this day dont know what was going on but my little boy is now a healthy 5 year old. dont lose hope just yet hun xx

Hi, I have a similar situation with mummy2anangel. I discovered I was pregnant on July 5th (2014) from home urine test, and had spotting during the next few days. On July 10th I started light bleeding, so I went to the hospital where they took a blood test. My HCG level was 73, and ultrasound could not see anything, except for a thin uterus lining (4mm). The doctor suspected ectopic or chemical pregnancy, as she believed I was around 4 weeks pregnant already. The next 2 days I had heavier bleeding and clots (like period). On July 12th I had another blood test, HCG was 98, ultrasound showed nothing, uterus lining was still thin at around 3mm. On July 14th, had another blood test, HCG now doubled to 200 something. On July 17th, another blood test, HCG now 400 something, ultrasound showed nothing, uterus lining still thin at 3.7mm. My bleeding also subsided until the next day (July 18th). Today (July 19th) had another blood test, HCG at 500 something. Also had bleeding again with clots (though less then the first time). The doctor said I should have another test 2 days later to check if HCG drops...otherwise we are worried it could be ectopic...for now I will rest a lot in bed and eat healthy...I hope I have a good ending similar to mummy2anangel! Just want to share my story and will post updates...


----------

